# What are the odds? UCLA USC NYU CHAPMAN



## notonelessen (Dec 10, 2008)

Alright. I am a junior in high school currently, below are my qualifications. I would like to know what my chances of admission might be/other advice.

GPA: 3.7, 4.3 weighted
SAT: 1960    ACT: 30

EC: Theatre for 4 years, started as ensemble member, eventually becoming a lead. Asked by principle to be on hiring committee for new teacher
    Choir for 4 years. Leader of T-tones and      Barbershop a capella groups. Choir Vice-President for a internationally recognized program
    FILM!!! Named Rop film student of the year for all of la county. As a part of the program I produced 3 films that have screened at many student festivals. Was a key member of the production team for an award winning Public Service Announcment, was commended by the city and the police department for my work.

Work Exp:
Read scripts and wrote coverage for a production company. one summer.
Worked as a summer drama camp counselor for 3 years

Volenteer Exp:
Lead Teacher for Religous Education at a UU church, was on commitee to determine curriculum.

Also my dad went to USC film school

Applying to:
Chapman USC UCLA NYU


----------



## TheWritingMachine (Dec 10, 2008)

I think the legacy factor for USC might help out. What does your dad do now?

Ultimately though, it'll come down to the strength of your portfolio and essays for all of those schools. Your GPA/SAT looks fine.


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 10, 2008)

You seem to have no problems tooting your own horn, and from your accomplishments it's clear you're accomplished and recognized as a filmmaker.

I would focus on your writing ability over the next year.

Why exactly are you asking what your chances are?  Based on the post, you seem to know already.

Good luck.


----------



## Topo (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, you have very good chances at all those schools I would say, with that impressive resume. Especially Chapman. Last year I had a 3.3 GPA, 27 on my ACT, 5 published short plays and a good writing sample and I got into Chapman Screenwriting.


----------



## tordazzle (Dec 22, 2008)

What particular program are you applying into? Screenwriting, production, etc. I'm a screenwriting major at USC and the application/chances can really vary depending on which major you happen to be gunning for. 

to reiterate: legacy is REALLY good for USC, especially an SCA legacy


----------



## notonelessen (Dec 22, 2008)

I would certainly like to apply as a production major, however I would also consider critical studies if it gives me a better chance at admission. Since the initial post, I am also considering Emerson. Any thoughts on their program?


----------



## tordazzle (Jan 9, 2009)

I was accepted to Emerson before USC/NYU and I really have nothing but great things to say. The school is beautiful and in a great location. More importantly, they're currently working on an LA campus, which would make Emerson the only film school to have a physical presence on both coasts, meaning you get both worlds. A lot of people just brush it off as a safety, which I did at first, but it was a really great experience when I visited and was then accepted. Trust me, if I wasn't at USC or NYU, I'd be at Emerson.


----------



## notonelessen (Jan 23, 2009)

any others on my chances for USC film production/critical studies? (see first post)


----------



## suenos53 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd say your chances look good for USC. Essays are very important so spend a lot of effort on them. Production students seem like a very creative lot - very interesting and unique backgrounds; critical studies students seem more like typical high achievers (high GPA, high SAT scores, etc). I recommend that you apply to both.
Good Luck!


----------



## LucasMiller (Feb 11, 2009)

I just applied to USC production. I wrote about eating a burrito for my intense emotional moment.


----------

